# New Smoking Ban Passes In Chicago



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Another outdoors smoking ban.
http://cbs2chicago.com/local/smoking.ban.beaches.2.377241.html


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

heard about it, forgot to see if it passed.
seems like cigarette butts helped push this one through...

i guess by the "health hazard" logic, spray paint cans should no longer warn not to use them inside or in enclosed spaces, but should warn not to use them whatsoever!


----------

